# could this be regressive autisum or just a phase



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi
My dd is now 16 months and has turned from a smiling chattering happy toddler into a silent lost girl. She has seemed to forgotting her words, going from saying 7 or 8 to just saying hello, she doesn't indicate if she needs anything, from a dummy to a drink. She has stopped babbling, she doesn't play with toys anymore at the singing play group or join in anymore, we've been going there 5 months and she used to love it. She is stopping playing with her toys at home. She doesn't want to do creative play. She doesn't seem to notice other kids  She doesn't like to be hugged and kissed. She has also started to have episodes when she will just seem to stare but not be looking at anything and I have to click my fingers to get her back. Also she now cries and screams if we are in the car at night and we are parked. All she wants to do is walk back and forth holding something plastic in her hand, saying hello to herself. We had her though iui after 7 years of trying and she stopped breathing at 7hours old, ended up having cpap, a hole in her lung. She will be our only child and I feel I am loosing her. She is not the same. I,m so scared. please if you can give me either hope its just a phase or tell me what I have to do to get the ball rolling on helping her.
many thanks


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiyas Mariann

How are things now?

From what you have said I would be inclined to ask your HV to come and assess your dd. Im sorry I cant be of any more help, but sometimes its best if toddlers are seen by a professional.

Let me know how you get on.

Jeanettex


----------

